# re-starting the journey after 10 years!!!



## JoRach (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

My partner (32) and I (37) are starting donor AI, with my partner trying to get pregnant, this year. She has previously had IVF in her previous relationship but was diagnosed with natural killer Cells. 

We are using the same donor who donated for my son (10 years ago!) and just wondered if anyone had any positive stories of success in getting pregnant with NK cells with a different donor?

Thanks


----------

